# Explain this to me.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

OK I know we have a lot of this and that defect threads but with this new screen (new to me) 
I would like to know what's normal or what's not normal (besides the obvious). 
1. Black background and I have a small amount of yellow tinting On the edges. Is this normal with this IPS screens?

2. Image burn. Something we need to worry about these screens?

If you have anything else let me know 
Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have heard some people talk about image burn but haven't seen it myself. From what I have read it usually is worse when the device has been off for awhile like overnight. After the screen has been on and used it gets better to the point of going away in a sec or two. Its like the screen needs to warm up first.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah... well I was reading about that yellowish tint. Well on PC screens and iPad lol. Some people said that its the glue not drying yet or evaporating .. they say the more you use it. It would just go away. 
Well mine never had that until I did some heavy gaming the other night and that showed up.. I guess I'll give it a couple more days see where it goes .. 
Thanks for the reply also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

The only thing that I can notice wrong with mine is not really an issue but more so a setting. There is the same "yellowish" I dont really see it but thats how its described tint in the coloring because of the stock gamma settings. Its the same as the stock settings on the GNex in comparison to the settings used by my Trinity Kernel that give it a "Blue Tint" and significantly more accurate colors overall. Its not really a huge issue, but I will probably look into changing the gamma settings to try and match my GNex Trinity Kernel settings at some point.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> The only thing that I can notice wrong with mine is not really an issue but more so a setting. There is the same "yellowish" I dont really see it but thats how its described tint in the coloring because of the stock gamma settings. Its the same as the stock settings on the GNex in comparison to the settings used by my Trinity Kernel that give it a "Blue Tint" and significantly more accurate colors overall. Its not really a huge issue, but I will probably look into changing the gamma settings to try and match my GNex Trinity Kernel settings at some point.


Ah I might be describing it wrong then. Its really not a light bleed but its similar to that. Holding your gnex upright its on the top and just really looks like a light bleed but yellowish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

